

Why programmers work at night - pbiggar
http://swizec.com/blog/why-programmers-work-at-night/swizec/3198

======
queensnake
The most in-depth explanation (of programming productivity + physiology) is at
The Programmer's Stone - warning, it's quite long. <http://the-programmers-
stone.com/about/>

